# Finally... New Project Questions - Crown Moulding



## jpeterson (Nov 2, 2008)

Okay.. next project is being contemplated... Crown moulding.  I have some weird ceiling angles to deal with.  I have attached a couple of pictures for opinions.  How would you all install crown moulding on these strange angles... that is, where would you put it to make it look correct?  I always appreciate the help and advice. 

The first two pictures are looking into the spare bedroom from the door, the third picture is the ceiling angle down to the family room from upstairs, the fourth picture is the spare bedroom looking back toward the door.  

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Square Eye (Nov 2, 2008)

Well... First, I'd try to talk you out of the crown moulding idea... 

Then I'd suggest blocks for your corners and your transitions but if you get too elaborate, the crown will make the rest of the trim in your home look kind of plain. 

Last, I'd suggest making the bedroom ceiling look like a vaulted tray ceiling. Run the crown level from the lowest points of the ceiling and paint everything above the crown to match the ceiling. 

As if that weren't enough... You could stop the crown at the verticals with returns on the exposed ends and butted against the walls in the short corners. 

Crown run to match an angle rarely ever looks right but over your stairwell, you don't have much choice.


----------



## sutcac (Nov 3, 2008)

I would second trying to talk you out of crown moulding at all.  I think there is a general assumption that this is always an improvement and I don't agree with it, especially with all the odd ceiling angles you have here.

You might consider a simple picture rail run all horizontally just below the head trim of the doors and then maybe do the paint separation as Tom suggests.


----------



## jpeterson (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow.. you guys sound like my wife.  Okay.. so crown seems to be out.  Part of the reason I wanted to do it is that the wall / ceiling joints in that room are pretty crappy.  They are perfect everywhere else in the house.  ( That room was added / finished later ).. and they are bugging me.  ( I am a little OCD )  Maybe I should just suck it up and redo the joints?


----------



## sutcac (Nov 3, 2008)

Are the drywall tape joints bad, or is it just that the rough texture makes it hard to get a clean break at the paint color transition?

If so, breaking the paint color at the picture rail would help with that.

Otherwise, yeah maybe re-do the joints.  Just trying to hide them with crown moulding that isn't going to look good in this situation in only going to make thing worse, IMO.


----------



## jpeterson (Nov 8, 2008)

No.  The joints look like crap.  I think I am going to have to bite the bullet and tear them apart.  Anyone need some work?


----------

